
Show HN: Render 3D GLTF Content as JSX in React and React-Native - mlsarecmg
https://twitter.com/0xca0a/status/1172183080452464640
======
mlsarecmg
The reconciler that makes this possible: [https://github.com/react-
spring/react-three-fiber/tree/3.x](https://github.com/react-spring/react-
three-fiber/tree/3.x)

And the small node tool that converts GLTF blobs into reactive, declarative
markup: [https://github.com/react-spring/react-three-
fiber/tree/3.x/t...](https://github.com/react-spring/react-three-
fiber/tree/3.x/tools)

